# anavar dosage



## dolevm2 (May 4, 2012)

Wight: 86.5 KG

Hight: 175 CM

Age: 20

Is 50 MG ED will be enough?

This is my first cycle and a only anavar+clen+proviron cycle.

How a PCT should look like? I have only nola in reach.

thanx again


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really, 80-100mg would be better... Var is quite mild


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

100mg var ed 8 weeks

20mg nolva ed 4 weeks


----------



## dolevm2 (May 4, 2012)

Thanx for the quick reply.

I heard people geting good results with 50 mg and even 40.

The anavar i have is Pharmacom. Small pink/orange pills 10mg each, anyone has good experience with these?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dolevm2 said:


> Thanx for the quick reply.
> 
> I heard people geting good results with 50 mg and even 40.
> 
> The anavar i have is Pharmacom. Small pink/orange pills 10mg each, anyone has good experience with these?


AIDS patients not even weight training need 40-80mg.. a BB needs 100... you still wont get much muscle. Dbol is cheaper and far better.

At any rate check the chart here:

http://www.medibolics.com/chart.htm


----------



## dolevm2 (May 4, 2012)

I try to get leaner and i dont think Dball is a good choice for that.

What about pharmacom? They have good var?


----------



## super leeds (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi i have just purchesed some med-tech anavar from a freind who had a weeks worth and packed in the cycle due to work commitment. There is 164 tablets which are 20mg per tab, could anyone tell me the best way to take the cycle , i also have 30 tamoxifen tabs, which are 20mg. Iam 40yrs old been training for about 3yrs just to maintain weight, as i was 22 stone at one piont, now down to 17st 10. i do more cardio at the gym rather than lift loads of weight, my aim is to loose more weight but keep my muscle, This is my first ever experience with any steroid, and have just joined this site today. Anyone who could give me some advice would be realy appreciated,


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

super leeds said:


> Hi i have just purchesed some med-tech anavar from a freind who had a weeks worth and packed in the cycle due to work commitment. There is 164 tablets which are 20mg per tab, could anyone tell me the best way to take the cycle , i also have 30 tamoxifen tabs, which are 20mg. Iam 40yrs old been training for about 3yrs just to maintain weight, as i was 22 stone at one piont, now down to 17st 10. i do more cardio at the gym rather than lift loads of weight, my aim is to loose more weight but keep my muscle, This is my first ever experience with any steroid, and have just joined this site today. Anyone who could give me some advice would be realy appreciated,


you just plain dont have enough to be meaningful. As a guy, at your size, 100mg/day is a minimum... to put this in perspective my wife in the avi (pink top next to me) is on 60mg of winstrol/day and 100mg/primobolan depot/week..... and she hardly looks like the hulk... as a man, you have 30x the test level of a woman...so 60mg would not effect you as much...

if you diet, and take 100mg anavar/day, you will retain muscle and lose fat.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

aus, would you say they would be able to take higher dosages of var on its own to add muscle?

like 150mg?

or would you potentially suggest to these first timers use a test cycle maybe have a test only and 100mg ed var cycle in future for a bit of lean gaining?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

dolevm2 said:


> I try to get leaner and i dont think Dball is a good choice for that.
> 
> What about pharmacom? They have good var?


why would you not be able to get lean with dbol?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OJay said:


> aus, would you say they would be able to take higher dosages of var on its own to add muscle?
> 
> like 150mg?
> 
> or would you potentially suggest to these first timers use a test cycle maybe have a test only and 100mg ed var cycle in future for a bit of lean gaining?


why take var at that much anyway mate, may aswell drop dose and just take winstrol ??? for a bloke anyway


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OJay said:


> aus, would you say they would be able to take higher dosages of var on its own to add muscle?
> 
> like 150mg?
> 
> or would you potentially suggest to these first timers use a test cycle maybe have a test only and 100mg ed var cycle in future for a bit of lean gaining?


var is often used as an "intro" to AAS. However, Dbol would give more results, and is far cheaper.

you can take large quantities of anavar, and you wont build much muscle... to be frank, outside female bikini competitors I don't see it having much use; it doesnt do anything winstrol doesnt, and for men winstrol is a far better choice.



andysutils said:


> why would you not be able to get lean with dbol?


precisely- getting lean is about diet and thermogenics and cardio- any AAS will retain muslce. As long as you take 1mg arimidex/day with the dbol, theres no water retention either..



flinty90 said:


> why take var at that much anyway mate, may aswell drop dose and just take winstrol ??? for a bloke anyway


100% agree... and in fact. as I keep saying my wife spent a year on var, and was firm, but made no real progress til she went on winstrol- and even thats at 20mg 3xday for a total of 60mg... so i dont know why men expect any gains at under 100mg..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

aus . whats the benefits in genral of adex 1 mg every day rather than half every other day mate ??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> aus . whats the benefits in genral of adex 1 mg every day rather than half every other day mate ??


well...

Arimidex SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASES IGF-1:

just a point, arimidex is better with clomid, as arimidex raises test higher than nolva:

http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBo...stosterone.htm

and arimidex increases IGF-1:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11983488

And we all know why IGF-1 is important right (people who take GH do so as GH raises IGF-1 levels, which actually give the results..)

and, more importantly, 1mg arimidex/ED will not drop your hormone levels to less than normal:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...centration.png

if you look at the blood levels of oestradiol, they are about the same for MEN and POST MENOPAUSAL women.

Now with the dbol at say 50mg/day, remember that 10mg/day dbol is considered the "full androgen replacement dose" for a male when it was first developed. so at 50mg... thats 5x the normal level of aromatisable test (dbol is modified from test, and it can aromatise the same)

The normal oestrodiol (top range) for men is 200pmol/L. so if your male hormone level is 5x higher, so you have 1000pmol/L. Arimidex decreases serum oestrodiol in most studies by 85%, when taken at 1mg/day. So, (1-0.85)x1000=150pmol/L.

So as a result, when taking the recommended 1mg/day of arimidex (which provides the 85% reduction), you still would have 150pmol/L, and the low end of the normal "reference range" for oestradiol for men is is 50pmol/L. Its hardly like your even down at the low end...

The point of all the above? well, if the recommended dose of arimidex for a POST MENOPAUSAL woman is 1mg/day... why would a BB with 5x + the hormone available to aromatise, take less???

check out all my posts on this point (including IGF-1) on this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/steroid-t...intless-3.html


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

I think ausbuilt should write a book.. Amazing information yet again


----------



## super leeds (Jul 6, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you just plain dont have enough to be meaningful. As a guy, at your size, 100mg/day is a minimum... to put this in perspective my wife in the avi (pink top next to me) is on 60mg of winstrol/day and 100mg/primobolan depot/week..... and she hardly looks like the hulk... as a man, you have 30x the test level of a woman...so 60mg would not effect you as much...
> 
> if you diet, and take 100mg anavar/day, you will retain muscle and lose fat.


----------



## super leeds (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the advice, what if I take 100mg a day until the the tabs run out which would be just over four weeks, at what stage would I start to do the tamoxifen ? Would this be a long enough cycle? My goals are just to maintain muscle and loose my love handles and just generally tone up, again thanks for the advice


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

super leeds said:


> Hi i have just purchesed some med-tech anavar from a freind who had a weeks worth and packed in the cycle due to work commitment. There is 164 tablets which are 20mg per tab, could anyone tell me the best way to take the cycle , i also have 30 tamoxifen tabs, which are 20mg. Iam 40yrs old been training for about 3yrs just to maintain weight, as i was 22 stone at one piont, now down to 17st 10. i do more cardio at the gym rather than lift loads of weight, my aim is to loose more weight but keep my muscle, This is my first ever experience with any steroid, and have just joined this site today. Anyone who could give me some advice would be realy appreciated,


Pretty sure med-tech are 15s mine were


----------



## super leeds (Jul 6, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Pretty sure med-tech are 15s mine were


These are 20mg and an orange in colour with specks in? Did you take termoxifen as your pct?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

super leeds said:


> These are 20mg and an orange in colour with specks in? Did you take termoxifen as your pct?


Started to, then switched to chlomid then switched to 750mg test


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

super leeds said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice, what if I take 100mg a day until the the tabs run out which would be just over four weeks, at what stage would I start to do the tamoxifen ? Would this be a long enough cycle? My goals are just to maintain muscle and loose my love handles and just generally tone up, again thanks for the advice


at 4weeks, i doubt you'll need PCT.

forget about muscle, do you think you can loose your bodyfat to the extent you loose your love handles in 4 weeks? most diets take 12-16 weeks.

Now in terms of anavar:

"...Body weight increased in all groups, including the group receiving placebo, during the double-blind phase (1.1 ± 2.7, 1.8 ± 3.9, 2.8 ± 3.3, and 2.3 ± 2.9 kg in placebo and 20-, 40-, and 80-mg oxandrolone groups, respectively; all P < 0.014 vs. baseline). BCM increased from baseline in all groups (0.45 ± 1.7, 0.91 ± 2.2, 1.5 ± 2.5, and 1.8 ± 1.8 kg in placebo and 20-, 40-, and 80-mg oxandrolone groups, respectively). *At 12 weeks, only the gain in weight at the 40-mg dose of oxandrolone and the gain in BCM at the 40- and 80-mg doses of oxandrolone were greater than those in the placebo group*"

and the the study concludes:

"...Oxandrolone administration is effective in promoting* dose-dependent* gains in body weight and BCM in HIV-infected men with weight loss."

You'll notice three important points:

1. you need more than 40mg/day anavar to even get more results than a placebo (sugar pill)

2. The time of the study was 12 weeks

3. results are DOSE DEPENDENT (more IS better when it comes to AAS results)

Ok that was anavar, what about a stronger oral like oxys? well:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8785183

two important points from the above:

1. dose was 150mg/day

2. duration was 30 weeks..

now lets instead look at the difference between 300mg/week and 600mg week testosterone administration in HEALTHY young men (18-35):

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

have a careful look at the charts... especially for fat %..

Now take two important points:

1. 600mg gave nearly double the results than 300mg.. and that was much more than double over lower doses...

2. The treatment period was 20 weeks.

Whats the common theme, regardless of whether its orals or injectables:

1. RESULTS ARE DOSE DEPENDENT

2. ideal time to get gains- 12+ weeks.

Now, what makes healthy men think they will get any results from a low dose for 4 weeks...

And finally, for those who really dont get it, read this from a former IFBB pro, current NPC (USA) judge, and owner of the professionalmuscle forum, as well as a part owner of synthetek industries:

http://sorebuttcheeks.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/professionalmusclecoms-owner-big-wins.html

what do you notice- the most results come from high doses and never coming off.... ok not everyone wants to look like a pro BB, but my point is dont expect resutls from AAS in low doses, in short time periods.... they (and the body) just dont work that way....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> why take var at that much anyway mate, may aswell drop dose and just take winstrol ??? for a bloke anyway


I remember a big gay bear who used to take var like that, who was that........?? Hmmm?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have never heard of anyone running d-bol to cut up as its always used in bulking cycles, however when we used to run it years ago (15 odd years ago to be precise) we used to run it along side a supplement that was designed for womens period cycles to reduce water retention and used to get good lean muscle increase with out the bloated moonface. Can't remember what the supplement was but it could be bought from Holland & Barret and very cheaply so if you could avoid the water retention it would be a good choice.


----------



## Bacon (May 17, 2007)

What doseage would you run Winstrol at per day??


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

50mg ed for 6-8weeks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Bear2012 said:


> I have never heard of anyone running d-bol to cut up as its always used in bulking cycles, however when we used to run it years ago (15 odd years ago to be precise) we used to run it along side a supplement that was designed for womens period cycles to reduce water retention and used to get good lean muscle increase with out the bloated moonface. Can't remember what the supplement was but it could be bought from Holland & Barret and very cheaply so if you could avoid the water retention it would be a good choice.


Dandelion root extract help with this at all?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bear2012 said:


> I have never heard of anyone running d-bol to cut up as its always used in bulking cycles, however when we used to run it years ago (15 odd years ago to be precise) we used to run it along side a supplement that was designed for womens period cycles to reduce water retention and used to get good lean muscle increase with out the bloated moonface. Can't remember what the supplement was but it could be bought from Holland & Barret and very cheaply so if you could avoid the water retention it would be a good choice.


well back in the day (am in my 40s competed in my 20s) we used nolva to stop the bitch tits, and lasix to drop the water..



Bacon said:


> What doseage would you run Winstrol at per day??


100-200mg/day min 12 weeks.



Bear2012 said:


> 50mg ed for 6-8weeks


hmm my wife in the pic is on 20mg 3xday (total 60mg) for the past 4 months, and will stay on that 100mg/primobolan depot.....

I hope as a guy you're shooting to be bigger than my wife..


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

you would benefit more from a decent PH than var its weak and was always known as a womans drug back in the day.too costly for the the end result.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

100mg - 200mg per day?

My mate who competes don't even run it that high. My joints would be like sawdust!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bear2012 said:


> 100mg - 200mg per day?
> 
> My mate who competes don't even run it that high. My joints would be like sawdust!


OK so your mate "who competes" of course is more of a steroid guru than Paul Borressen? Have a read of his thoughts on winstrol, and in particular the dosage (200mg/day) on his cycle (on page 2 of the interview):

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance_interviews/advanced_chemical_warfare_an_interview_with_paul_borresen

by the way, of course you know when it comes to AAS, the higher the dosage, the greater the results (as well as potential sides):

http://sorebuttcheeks.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/professionalmusclecoms-owner-big-wins.html

As for your joints being sawdust- its a myth based on blaming winstrol for something it can't possibly affect... I've posted why many times before..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Excellent chart. Would you rate high dose stanazolol over far for strength gains?


absolutely- winstrol is superior for strength gains- hence it was used (rather than var) by people like Ben Johnson...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I'll be trailing this out then, when I'm on again.


I"m finding better strength on 150mg winny then when i was on 300mg oxys....


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

im thinking of doing 100mg winny and 100mg oxy next cycle just for a change or just a high dose of winny.will have a test base in there prob some prop.


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

Im in no way an expert, just sharing my my experience...I have run Anavar, Winny and Tbol at one time or another all the classic "mild" steroids- all WC brand, I found the Anavar to be far superior for both mass gains and strength TBH

winny hardly got the scales moving at all, stength increase was pretty modest too.

Maybe anavar is pretty useless to a veteran steroid user but beginners will see rapid gains which are very easy to keep once off cycle IME provided diet and training is bang on IMO

It only took 3 weeks for me to start getting the "are you on gear" comments with var, pumps were rediculous too, I looked like a 3 headed monster on shoulder day.

I love anavar, but I can see why it is considered useless by the guys who have years of gear use under the belt, for the beginner its pretty potent stuff though IMO

run at 100mg or more imo...depending on how much pocket money you can spare


----------



## harryblue (Oct 13, 2008)

I've no doubt 200mg of Var would give good results, but the sides must be bonkers.

Don't get me wrong I'm a big fan of var and have done a few var only cycles when dieting, but for me anything more than 75mg ED gives me pumps that mean my cardio becomes non-existant.

And at 100mg I was having to cut training sessions short because the pumps were so bad I couldn't even finish my sets.

75mg ED over 10 weeks is a nice little cycle for me, with decent (realistic) results.

I always put a few kg on that I keep and lose some BF.


----------



## Turkey (Aug 7, 2011)

The way I see it, its never going to get you massive on its own but it WILL help you to reach your "natural" potential....but faster


----------



## Rich_89 (Jul 11, 2012)

60-80mg for Anavar dosage. 100mg for advanced users.

If you can't gain, or you can't feel these dosages, your training/diet is a bag of balls and needs to be revisited.

Simple as that gents.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rich_89 said:


> 60-80mg for Anavar dosage. 100mg for advanced users.
> 
> If you can't gain, or you can't feel these dosages, your training/diet is a bag of balls and needs to be revisited.
> 
> Simple as that gents.


Thanks for clearing that up. I disagree.

For a man I think 100mg is the bare minimum even for a beginner. If I was gonna do an anavar only course (which I won't) I'd run at least 150mg


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I ran it last year at 150mg ed for 9 weeks and thought it was rubbish and will not use again.

Compared to other AAS on the market then var is hugely overpriced for minimal gains.

Tbol, dbol or winny better if doing orals

Tren/test much much better :devil2:


----------



## The Wez (Aug 2, 2012)

21 years old

85kg

178cm tall

hey guys i wanna start a winnie and var cycle. can any1 help me with dosages. the winnie is in tablet form

var 20mg/tab

winnie 10mg/tab

i was told to take 50mg of winnie a day and 80mg of var a day. is that right?


----------

